# Toyota Corolla TS Hybrid 2020 not comfort car??



## ruskousko (Nov 16, 2021)

This is surprise for me. I drove for BOLT with eligible Comfort car. 
This car is more than Comfort, cost about 27-30.000 euros. How does Uber are not allowing it to be comfort car? I will lose a lot of money on that which is shocking. 
I would like to speak to Uber about that, but Uber help section is useless. Should I go to greenlight Hub with this enquiry?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ruskousko said:


> This is surprise for me. I drove for BOLT with eligible Comfort car.
> This car is more than Comfort, cost about 27-30.000 euros. How does Uber are not allowing it to be comfort car? I will lose a lot of money on that which is shocking.
> I would like to speak to Uber about that, but Uber help section is useless. Should I go to greenlight Hub with this enquiry?


I'm in the US, so I don't know specifics for your area, but requirements for comfort HERE are age of the car and also the amount of legroom. I think there are some other factors too like driver rating or years of experience, not really sure. IF it's similar where you are, the Corolla might not be large enough for uber comfort. Uber promotes comfort here as newer cars with more legroom. YMMV


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ratings in us 85% and above.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sounds like you already bought it. So... You didn't think about doing the research before buying the thing since it has an impact on your earnings? 🤦‍♂️ 

And yes, Uber help section is worthless, so the only one who could potentially help you is the GLH. I've read some people having success, but many haven't, so good luck.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Sounds like you already bought it. So... You didn't think about doing the research before buying the thing since it has an impact on your earnings? 🤦‍♂️
> 
> And yes, Uber help section is worthless, so the only one who could potentially help you is the GLH. I've read some people having success, but many haven't, so good luck.


For comfort, the vehicle is either on the list or it isn't. 



https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/services/comfort/


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Camrys are mid size cars in the Comfort level, Corollas are considered compact. Don't know how they put Volt in there but the Corolla Hybrid is a little 2 inches less in all areas leg room hip room shoulder room vs Bolt for 2021 comparisons. Camry goes up 3-4 inches wider hip, shoulder and leg room than Corolla. Basically 3rd persons shoulder crossing another's or not.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> For comfort, the vehicle is either on the list or it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/services/comfort/


Interesting that the Accord and Camry are Comfort eligible but neither the Altima or Maxima are. 

Just proves that the idiots at Uber know nothing about cars.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

New2This said:


> Interesting that the Accord and Camry are Comfort eligible but neither the Altima or Maxima are.
> 
> Just proves that the idiots at Uber know nothing about cars.


That is odd indeed. I have no love for Nissan, but that doesn't make sense. I did have one old Datsun I loved - 1982 280ZX - fun car. Not very fast though.


----------



## DiffLock (Nov 21, 2021)

Comfort requires Mid-size Sedans. Corolla is not mid-size. It is just a Prius with a bigger trunk. It is crazy that Altima and Maxima are not elligible for Comfort. I didn't know that. That's dumb.


----------

